# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week...2-9-14



## vintage2wheel (Feb 9, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???

Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mruiz (Feb 9, 2014)

*Got a frame from cabe member*

1947 DX, missing fenders most important. First project of 2014.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice Mitch. 

I have posted this earlier in the week and then again this morning, so I won't repost the whole story again but here is the thread if you're interested.
I will say this is one of my best Schwinn finds since I fell in love the heavyweights.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ell-2-09-14-Sochi-Olympics-week-starts-GO-USA!!!!

1952 S-4 whizzer setup frame, without the motor kit but, complete with the horn tank, nice seat, fore brake setup, added rear brake arm, very nice 26" painted S2s with heavy duty spokes, nice Torrington pedals, and still a vibrant Blue & Ivory paint condition. The grips had a rough life but the only negative of this 62 year old bike.

Before the pick up and after a little wiping down of the years of dirt and barn grime, pictures
















Impressive...condition


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 9, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Nice Mitch.
> 
> I have posted this earlier in the week and then again this morning, so I won't repost the whole story again but here is the thread if you're interested.
> I will say this is one of my best Schwinn finds since I fell in love the heavyweights.
> ...





Jealous! Awesome bike


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Found these Schwinn script front clamp on brakes through a wanted ad on here. They're going on my DX klunker I'm almost done with. And thanks to bicyclebones I have a nos set of pads coming in the mail as well.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 9, 2014)

JD that b6 is going to clean up killer

I got my double bar roadster assembled and detailed last week .


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2014)

*double bar roadster*



markivpedalpusher said:


> JD that b6 is going to clean up killer
> 
> I got my double bar roadster assembled and detailed last week .




love these frames.very nice find.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice clean up Mark.

So mine is a B6 and a S-4?
I don't know why these model numbers can be so confusing to me.


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 9, 2014)

*Hornet*

I picked up this blue DeLuxe Hornet in Indiana. I don't speak Schwinnese, so I'm not sure what I have. The chainguard and springer front end indicate "DeLuxe." The tank is plastic (repop?). Most of the serial number is covered up by the fender and crash bar brackets, but it starts with "L9"


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 9, 2014)

*1937 Motorbike*

I bought this from a fellow member who bought it from a fellow member. I was there at the right time, right 

place. I put the white walls on and fiddled with a different seat and stem. It appears to have had a wood 

dowel down in the fork tube that I'm still digging out and I have a prewar stem coming. Anyone have a prewar

fore brake they can part with? Nice rider.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 9, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I bought this from a fellow member who bought it from a fellow member. I was there at the right time, right
> 
> place. I put the white walls on and fiddled with a different seat and stem. It appears to have had a wood
> 
> ...




Nice rider? That is a beauty. What does the head badge say?
 Mitch


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2014)

mruiz said:


> Nice rider? That is a beauty. What does the head badge say?
> Mitch




Larmo, I have a stem for sale!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 9, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Larmo, I have a stem for sale!




Gothic set for BC... And found right button for resto


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 9, 2014)

Headbadge is "Pioneer"...............


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I bought this from a fellow member who bought it from a fellow member. I was there at the right time, right
> 
> place. I put the white walls on and fiddled with a different seat and stem. It appears to have had a wood
> 
> ...




I must say, I'm drawn to this logo on the tank. He is looking great and can imagine it is a great rider.


----------



## cyberpaull (Feb 9, 2014)

*Did you notice*



jd56 said:


> Nice Mitch.
> 
> I have posted this earlier in the week and then again this morning, so I won't repost the whole story again but here is the thread if you're interested.
> I will say this is one of my best Schwinn finds since I fell in love the heavyweights.
> ...






All the bikes are awesome. But what I also liked is the that home made bicycle rack in the bed of that truck, Love it!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice bike Lawrence I know you've been looking a long time. Congrats! 







Larmo63 said:


> I bought this from a fellow member who bought it from a fellow member. I was there at the right time, right
> 
> place. I put the white walls on and fiddled with a different seat and stem. It appears to have had a wood
> 
> ...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 10, 2014)

JD I just called it a b6 I'm not sure what the model is technically. I'm sure someone will chime in. I'm not very familiar with post war models. Great bike though!  







jd56 said:


> Nice clean up Mark.
> 
> So mine is a B6 and a S-4?
> I don't know why these model numbers can be so confusing to me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 10, 2014)

JD: The Whizzer frame should have a "WZ" serial number. Indents on the rear stays, a special boss

for the brake rod, (and it appears you have the rod too,) and the cut out (appears factory) rear

fender. Interesting that it has a horn tank too. Hmmmm. Very, very interesting find. It doesn't look

as if it had a motor kit attached ever?


----------



## tailhole (Feb 10, 2014)

*wow!*

This weekend was a great weekend for high end, desirable Schwinn finds.  Those are some sweet bikes.  Congrats to all.


----------



## rcole45 (Feb 10, 2014)

*37 motor bike*

Real nice bike Lawrence, are we going to see on the next coaster ride ?


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 10, 2014)

*Late entry*

Yesterday I was hauling 6 Schwinn Heavy Duti's I got from a local scrapper for ten dollars for all.I thought I was dreaming until today I woke up and re seen what I brung home yesterday!










And all of this was done by hauling it across town riding a Lowrider brand bike with 2 on the back at a time.
Sincerly Sorry for the late Schwinn find lol
I think there either Mid 80's from what the Schwinn Heavy Duti catalog of 1970's to 1990's said


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 11, 2014)

Picked up a nice 41 Schwinn la salle girls blue on blue and put the wife's 40 Hollywood together!! 






Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 12, 2014)

*All nice*

Good week in the Schwinn world... congrats guys


----------



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> JD: The Whizzer frame should have a "WZ" serial number. Indents on the rear stays, a special boss
> 
> for the brake rod, (and it appears you have the rod too,) and the cut out (appears factory) rear
> 
> ...




It never did have the kit installed.
And the research that followed makes me believe it is a 1948 not the suspected 1952 because of the serial number location on the BB.


----------

